# Navy G519



## Coslett (Jun 10, 2017)

Just completed.  MG92217.   Bike was purchased as a 'basket case' (frame, fork, seat, wheel set) from Cabe member izee2 in the fall of last year.  Thanks to Bergerwerke for rebuilding the seat and tool bag.  Thanks to Cabe member Mr. Columbia for the head badge screws.  Paint is Gillespie Lusterless Navy Gray topped with PPG matt clear.


----------



## SteveBarber (Jun 10, 2017)

Are there documented cases of navy blue bikes?  Both my parents are WW2Navy vets and I would like to build a tribute bike.


----------



## MrColumbia (Jun 11, 2017)

SteveBarber said:


> Are there documented cases of navy blue bikes?  Both my parents are WW2Navy vets and I would like to build a tribute bike.




I dont think the navy would have used the color "navy blue" on any equipment if that is what you are asking. The only navy blue colored military machines I've seen are early Air Force from the 50's. Hopefully some military experts will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Wackiforkhaki (Jun 11, 2017)

how did bergerwerks rebuild the tool bag?  new leather and rivets?  I have a original coming in with rough leather.

Mike


----------



## mazdaflyer (Jun 11, 2017)

Are you doing any ID alphanumerical graphics? I like where you're at with the bike.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coslett (Jun 13, 2017)

Wackiforkhaki -

(great name by the way)  I had a tool bag that was assembled with repro fittings that have the appearance of a rivet head with a threaded nut on the back.....Bergerwerke reassembled the bag with actual rivets after I painted the ends.

Mazdaflyer -

I have thought about painting some graphics from the Key West N.O.B. if I can ever track down some samples....I have a bicycle pass from this Navy base dated 01/08/1945.


----------



## bikeyard (Jun 22, 2017)

Wackiforkhaki said:


> how did bergerwerks rebuild the tool bag?  new leather and rivets?  I have a original coming in with rough leather.
> 
> Mike



@rustjunkie


----------

